# Otos in cincy?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Can't find them anywhere... Any suggestions?


----------



## Noremac82 (Feb 12, 2008)

if you are ever in lexington go to incredipet on richmond road. they had about 50 of them in there yesterday. i think they keep them in stock fairly often too. they were around 1.79 i think, dont hold me to that though. i know its a pretty good drive but if you cant find them up there i am almost positive that they always have them.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Have you tried Pet Smart. They usually have them for about $1.50 or at least the ones areound here do. I'm sure if you talk to Jason at Aquatics and Exotics, he would be willing to order some.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info.. I tried looking at the Petsmart by me.. I'll try another petsmart.. I'll call up Aquatic & exotic..

I checked House of Tropicals even.. BTW, they're having a close out sale on Some items.. Aquariums and hoods are a little cheaper.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Petsmart by the Dayton Mall (Miamisburg)and Field's Ertyl (Mason)both have had them. Looked pretty skinny (concave bellies) at the Dayton Mall PS. I wonder if they'd be willing to call you when they got a new shipment?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

mistergreen said:


> Thanks for the info.. I tried looking at the Petsmart by me.. I'll try another petsmart.. I'll call up Aquatic & exotic..
> 
> I checked House of Tropicals even.. BTW, they're having a close out sale on Some items.. Aquariums and hoods are a little cheaper.


If you don't have them when our meeting rolls around I will see if I can pick some up for you and bring them along. Assuming you plan on attending the meeting of course.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Some Jack's have them regularly, or used to. Depends on which location. They'd probably be happy to get them in for you, too.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks for the info... I hear otos' death rate is pretty high so lfs don't carry them that often.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I finally found some at Petsmart.. Apparently, they carry otos regularly... I must have just missed them or they blended in so well with the gravel.

By the way, my petsmart on the west side just restocked and they have some really interesting fish like bumble bee catfish, some interesting barbs, and a tank full of botia Kubotai. I guess rasbora hengelii is a regular now... But it's still mislabeled as rasbora espeii.. I should tell them that.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

mistergreen said:


> I finally found some at Petsmart.. Apparently, they carry otos regularly... I must have just missed them or they blended in so well with the gravel.


How much were they? I know they used to be like $1.49 each but I imagine the price has went up since I last got them.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

i got mine from the petsmart in eastgate i think the were about 2 each


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

To clarify re the death rate of otos: from everything I've heard, it's acclimatizing that they have a problem with. Once acclimatized, they seem to do well.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

they're $1.49 each... I got 3 for $5 + tax...

I heard that if you acclimate them, they should be fine too.. But I hear that they mysteriously die sometimes too.

But I got a healthy bunch and acclimated them with the drip method.. They're munching on algae and fighting with each other already so things look good.


----------

